# 45 gal Odyssea-110W=$100



## chlad (Mar 6, 2005)

This aquarium has everything...it is acrylic, has the lights(sub compact), filter, stand and if the buyer wants I have gravel & rocks they can pick from.

Light fixture and filter is brand new-only aquarium was used. The filter and light both sit on the top, it is a bow front.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Urg. Someone buy this! =)


----------

